# iPad Sales



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

Wow! Good for Steve aka Apple!

"Apple today announced that iPad sales have topped two million in less than 60 days since its launch on April 3. “Customers around the world are experiencing the magic of iPad, and seem to be loving it as much as we do,” said Steve Jobs, Apple’s CEO. “We appreciate their patience, and are working hard to build enough iPads for everyone.”


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

Here's the link...

http://www.apple.com/pr/library/2010/05/31ipad.html?sr=hotnews.rss


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I saw that, that's just incredible to me! My husband is working on an iPad app right now, so we need a two-million person audience to sell it to once it's done!


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

hsuthard said:


> I saw that, that's just incredible to me! My husband is working on an iPad app right now, so we need a two-million person audience to sell it to once it's done!


Holly, let us know what he is working on and when it is posted on iTunes. He might net some sales from the folks here at KB!

Best Wishes!


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Eeyore said:


> Holly, let us know what he is working on and when it is posted on iTunes. He might net some sales from the folks here at KB!
> 
> Best Wishes!


Don't worry, I'll be shouting from the rooftops when it's in the App Store  It's a guitar training/improv app (so far).


----------



## robertlc (May 10, 2009)

Make that 2 million and one. 

I just went over to the dark side. Picked up a 16GB wifi at Best Buy today.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

robertlc said:


> Make that 2 million and one.
> 
> I just went over to the dark side. Picked up a 16GB wifi at Best Buy today.


Welcome to the Dark Side, young Jedi.....

Way to go, Robert! Out of curiosity, did they have any 3G available?


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

robertlc said:


> Make that 2 million and one.
> 
> I just went over to the dark side. Picked up a 16GB wifi at Best Buy today.


Cool! Enjoy! My 2nd iPad hasn't arrived yet. I'm coming to you live from my MacAir while hubby is hogging my iPad... again.


----------



## robertlc (May 10, 2009)

The Hooded Claw said:


> Welcome to the Dark Side, young Jedi.....
> 
> Way to go, Robert! Out of curiosity, did they have any 3G available?


Yes, they got a shipment of 16GB wifi and 64GB 3G. I saw about 6 left of the 16Gb version, don't know how many they got of the 3G.


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

Steve Jobs was interviewed at All Things D last night, and he said that since it launched, they've sold an iPad every 3 seconds. Wow...


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

akjak said:


> Steve Jobs was interviewed at All Things D last night, and he said that since it launched, they've sold an iPad every 3 seconds. Wow...


I read about that interview. He also said that they came up with the concept for the iPad before they created the iPhone, and when they saw the initial designs they decided it would make a great phone and pursued that first. Very interesting!


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

Hubby's 34/3 should be here sometime today. He'll be shocked then mad then be giddy. (in that order)


----------



## Koi (Apr 28, 2010)

GinnyB said:


> Hubby's 34/3 should be here sometime today. He'll be shocked then mad then be giddy. (in that order)


and then you'll get your iPad back to All Yours.


----------

